# Gimli, Ben, Splinter and Connor.



## daisylynn1990 (Jul 4, 2010)

More pictures!








Splinter, pretending to by shy.








Splinter, everything about him is growing accept for his...man parts. :








Gimli looking like he's scheming.








Connor when I got him.








Connor now. He got a bite on the nose when he was little..So his nose does look a little funny. But he's still cute.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Splinter demanding that I let him go.








The troublesome two...Up to trouble.








Me, having a bad hair day and Ben denying me kisses.








Ben sitting on a fan looking kinda mischievous and cute all at the same time.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Those are some cute rats...Connor is adorable!


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

Haha, Ben denying you kisses is priceless!

That one picture of splinter trying to get away looks like he has a swollen foot... is it just the picture, or might he have bumblefoot starting?


----------



## daisylynn1990 (Jul 4, 2010)

It's just the picture. He's healthy and happy. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

daisylynn1990 said:


> It's just the picture. He's healthy and happy. Thanks for the concern though.


oh, good! I love how the black in Connor's tail goes partially down, before turning to the flesh color. and such a deep black color on them! my hooded guy has a greyish-black color. Very unique-looking guys you have there!


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

Aw, I have a black rat named Splinter! From ninja turtles! Except mine is a girl.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a rat named Splinter too.  'cept he's a beige and white rat. I have a rat that looks like yours but his name is Ratacus. ;D


----------



## daisylynn1990 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dapples said:


> Aw, I have a black rat named Splinter! From ninja turtles! Except mine is a girl.


Yeah. Mine turned out to be a girl too. : ???


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

Uh oh! Are you having baby Splinter's?


----------



## daisylynn1990 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dapples said:


> Uh oh! Are you having baby Splinter's?


I don't think so. Thankfully, Splinter was a lot younger than Connor and does not remotely loook preggers.


----------

